# Identifing a bow



## Airloaf (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi!
I aquired This bow a little while ago from my Grandma (it was my grandfathers).......I don't know much about it other than it has a Locksley Sticker on it. The sticker says *Locksley Fine Archery Tackle Little Rock Ark.* No model numbers or anything like that, that I can see...It's about 5 to 5 1/2 feet long.
Any Help would be greatly apperciated. 
Thanks in advance.


----------

